# Limited or Unlimited Labour Contract = Confused ?



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,

Kindly advice..

My Labour Contract with one of the DMCC company (Free Zone) says "For a Period of 3 Years (3 Yrs Maximum)" *= Is is a Limited or Unlimited Contract?* I am confused here 

UAE labour contract *"For a Period of 3 Years (3 Yrs Maximum)"* = meaning a Limited Contract?:confused2:

If it is Limited Contract ..Can I entitled to compensation (termination beneifits) of 2 or 3 months salary in case of Termination by my employer with in one year?

Your kind reply & help would be appreciated,

many thanks in advance..


----------

